# Rear spoiler behavior???



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought that the rear spoiler works similar to the MK2 whereby it will automatically go up at speeds over 70 odd mph and the come down when falling below 50 odd mph. Even if you deploy it manually at say 60 mph and the speed dropped below 54mpg the spoiler would go down - This is what lead me to put a fixed one on my Mk2 TTS :evil:

I've bee playing around putting the spoiler up but noticed sometimes it goes down by itself even at low speeds, does anyone know what triggers this?


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine's similar, I like it up so when I remember I put it up, then I go on a motorway above 70odd and then back down below 40 and it goes down, so when I notice I press it to go back up again, then the same thing happens until I eventually cant be arsed anymore... Also I've noticed if I leave it up when I park, turn the engine off, come back to it and set off, sometimes it stays up, sometimes it stays down. I think if I drive slowly for a bit when turning the engine back on, like through a carpark or something, then it stays up, if I set off and go quite quick then it goes down.

I wish the button just meant you had it permanently up. I think it can be coded out but I don't like messing with settings and don't have the cables for this new one I've got. You could also put it up, and then go in the boot and disconnect the motor for it, I don't know where that is, its just an idea.

But yeah its annoying! :x


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm probably in the minority then, as I don't think in the least bit annoying. I only want the spoiler deployed for when it's needed, i.e. at higher speeds. Below that, the car looks far better without it IMO. I think Audi have got it spot on. I just wish it dropped back sooner, as I am often pressing the button after coming off dual carriage way to single carriageway, just to get rid of it in my rear view...

The mk2 RS I had was optioned without the fixed wing and mk3 RS, when I can finally order one, won't have the fixed version either. Ruins the lines of the car and just looks plain naff IMO. The retractable option is way, way better and thankfully, hides away for the best part of the time


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> I'm probably in the minority then, as I don't think in the least bit annoying. I only want the spoiler deployed for when it's needed, i.e. at higher speeds. Below that, the car looks far better without it IMO. I think Audi have got it spot on. I just wish it dropped back sooner


Agree

But do think the far more aggressive RS MK2 needed the fix spoiler.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> I only want the spoiler deployed for when it's needed, i.e. at higher speeds


Needed? Really? I thought it was just a complete gimmick! I can't believe it helps either handing or mpg?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

IMO, all those aggressive faux intakes and fixed spoilers turn the TT into a racing car lookalike. Which it is not. Therefore it's a little bit silly, like pretty much any other imitation.

Let's be honest, the TT and even the TTRS are very fast and enjoyable cars but they're for driving on public roads, ideally within legal speed limits, and without killing yourself or someone else. So I'd expect the look to be consistent with the nature.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Debating whether the car looks better with the spoiler up or down is like asking which is the best colour...
My point is that if I put the spoiler up I expect it to stay up not have a mind of its own...

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It is a bit odd, I've come round to preferring spoiler down.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

olly2016 said:


> IMO, all those aggressive faux intakes and fixed spoilers turn the TT into a racing car lookalike. Which it is not. Therefore it's a little bit silly, like pretty much any other imitation.


Yep, and same goes for almost every other current car on the road. But it is the "look" that apparently is in vogue at present.



olly2016 said:


> Let's be honest, the TT and even the TTRS are very fast and enjoyable cars but they're for driving on public roads, ideally within legal speed limits, and without killing yourself or someone else. So I'd expect the look to be consistent with the nature.


With most other cars, you've either got a spoiler or you haven't. With the TT Audi provide you with a button that gives you a choice. That's got to be a good thing.
Personally I think the flat line of the boot on the roadster looks better without the spoiler up.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

olly2016 said:


> IMO, all those aggressive faux intakes and fixed spoilers turn the TT into a racing car lookalike. Which it is not. Therefore it's a little bit silly, like pretty much any other imitation.
> 
> Let's be honest, the TT and even the TTRS are very fast and enjoyable cars but they're for driving on public roads, ideally within legal speed limits, and without killing yourself or someone else. So I'd expect the look to be consistent with the nature.


what has a spoiler got to do with not killing people? Reading this made me feel like i was listening to my grandad 

Do people not realise they have brought a sports car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Stanyer said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, all those aggressive faux intakes and fixed spoilers turn the TT into a racing car lookalike. Which it is not. Therefore it's a little bit silly, like pretty much any other imitation.
> ...


Apparently they don't :/

And at UK legal speeds I can't imagine the spoiler provides any extra safety features at all. Maybe on an autobahn or on a track day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Personal opinion but i like the spoiler up and i dont find it annoying in the slightest its just the press of a button,but to the op it goes up at 76mph and comes back down on its own below 35mph,you will notice once you get to 76mph if the spoiler is already up the red light will go out on the button just press it and then the light will come back on and the spoiler will stay up,well this is what i have found,aslong as the red light is on it wont go down again.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I would like the spoiler to come up automatically at a lower speed when I accelerate to join dual carriageways etc. 76mph is way to high for something that is just a gimmick. I can't believe it can be tweaked with vagcom or something to suit ?
My spoiler drops around 50mph unless I give the button a long press this keeps it up all the time


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

ttsser said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I only want the spoiler deployed for when it's needed, i.e. at higher speeds
> ...


It's exactly why the Mk1 needed a recall to add one on. It was unstable above something like 60 so they had to recall it and stick one on to give it some rear downforce. I don't think they'd go to all the expense of engineering it if it didn't have at least a little bit of functionality.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

KevC said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


Sounds a bit anecdotal to me? If you push down on the spoiler with any meaningful force it will likely break off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

steamcake said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > olly2016 said:
> ...


VAG clearly had no intentions for these cars to be driven only at road legal speeds  These are sports cars and in the right hands are very capable of regular sustained thrashing... and I wouldn't be buying one otherwise


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I put the spoiler up manualy then stopped left car etc it was still up, came back and started the car up, pulled away and it went down at around 10-15mph!!!! Why? :evil:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Dino_Donis said:


> So I put the spoiler up manualy then stopped left car etc it was still up, came back and started the car up, pulled away and it went down at around 10-15mph!!!! Why? :evil:


this is exactly how the spoiler works. Ok to break it down. It goes up on its own at 70 something mph. It comes down at 50 something mph regardless of the button being pressed. If you raise it manually at 58mph it will still drop auto at 56mph. Once your below 50 mph and you press the spoiler button it will stay up unless you go above the 56mph threshold then if you slow down it will drop again. If you have the spoiler raised manually and turn the car off. It then resets and goes down again. If you want it up all the time just do what i do. Get in belt on, start car, spoiler button. Jobs a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dino_Donis said:


> So I put the spoiler up manualy then stopped left car etc it was still up, came back and started the car up, pulled away and it went down at around 10-15mph!!!! Why? :evil:


Speculation: Spoiler defaults to auto mode at ignition on/engine start. As you pull away the spoiler controller gets a speed signal, which is below the 'go down' threshold and so . . . . . it goes down.

To confirm: Try leaving the spoiler down until you can exceed the 'go up' threshold and see if it goes up.

On the Mk2 the spoiler did not provide net down-force; just a bit less up-force. I expect the spoiler on the Mk3 is similarly effective.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes it's like the Stop start, if you turn the car off. Next time you get in you have to turn stop start off again it does not remain off. Same for the spoiler.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

> Sounds a bit anecdotal to me? If you push down on the spoiler with any meaningful force it will likely break off :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's not an anecdote:

http://www.nytimes.com/2000/02/20/autom ... eaths.html

The recall was issued to fit spoilers and change the suspension in order to cure the problem.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Current Manual considers it required for safety.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> > Sounds a bit anecdotal to me? If you push down on the spoiler with any meaningful force it will likely break off :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> It's not an anecdote:
> ...


the fitment of esp was also part of this recall


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

From the mk1 forum.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I'm with Dino, the way the spoiler works is a nonsense. It rises at about 78mph so therefore technically not required for the UK version unless you use it as a track car or pop over to Germany regularly :roll:

Whether you like it up or down is irrelevant, if there is button to manually raise it, it should stay up imo.

Steve


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So further experimenting results in that If I want the spoiler to remain up after I have parked up I need to press the spoiler button again when I get in the car (ignition on) so that the light comes back on...what a chore.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Dino_Donis said:


> So further experimenting results in that If I want the spoiler to remain up after I have parked up I need to press the spoiler button again when I get in the car (ignition on) so that the light comes back on...what a chore.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: Real first world problems


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Dino_Donis said:


> So further experimenting results in that If I want the spoiler to remain up after I have parked up I need to press the spoiler button again when I get in the car (ignition on) so that the light comes back on...what a chore.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 yea a real chore (rolling eyes emoji)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

like wise when I turn off stop start after starting engine 3 seconds of my life gone for ever every time. Shameful Audi :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasty said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > So further experimenting results in that If I want the spoiler to remain up after I have parked up I need to press the spoiler button again when I get in the car (ignition on) so that the light comes back on...what a chore.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Yeah. Terrible state of affairs. Think you need to swap it for a fixed spoiler asap Dino 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep I did just that on my MK2 TTS...

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

StevesTTS said:


> I'm with Dino, the way the spoiler works is a nonsense. It rises at about 78mph so therefore technically not required for the UK version unless you use it as a track car or pop over to Germany regularly :roll:
> 
> Whether you like it up or down is irrelevant, if there is button to manually raise it, it should stay up imo.
> 
> Steve


Not required for the UK as it rises at 78mph :lol: You go that slow on most m/ways and you'll create a traffic jam mate :roll: :lol:


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Mark said:


> Not required for the UK as it rises at 78mph :lol: You go that slow on most m/ways and you'll create a traffic jam mate


You obviously don't use the M25 then :lol:


----------

